# Sherwin Williams Emerald Exterior Gloss Review



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

OK long time Durant fan... I kinda grew up with Duration...

Emerald, seems to be the paint SW wanted Duration to be, but isnt... In my experience, Em, doesnt cover as well as Duration. Brushes out nice, rolls nice... but doesnt cover like Duration. Its self levelling properties are way above duration esp if your used to using thinner paints...

However I just did a 30 window... job, exterior, brush and roll... and Honestly, I wish I had either gone with Duration, or Ben Moore Aura... for the price of Emerald, Aura, in MY opinion is a MUCH better product...

I havent sprayed Duration, Em or Arua... but, for brush and roll, its Duration or Aura from here on out, Emerald isnt worth it...

But, I must say, the Gloss Emerald, is A LOT better than Duration's.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I sure hope you did it a month ago. I can't say I've ever used duration twice, the price scared me . Is it your dedication to sherwin williams that keeps you coming back? I admit I often use the benj Moore product but I stay away from the aura until speciall circumstances make it the ideal choice. Just because a product is the top line and pricey , it may look attractive to the paranoid customer, I think that is where sherwin misses the target repeatedly , by having all sorts of products that appeal to industrial customers rather than residential. Some of the Ben moore stores, being in a cheapyet money grabbin mentality choose to stock only the Aura products instead of carrying other lines that intelligent customers have use for. I avoid those feckless operators and use stores that give me a choice. On the other hand I use the opulence int. line over the ten other choices. They should have just came out with an exterior opulence of their best effort instead of adding on yet another mystery homebrew.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

I like it for trim, much better work ability and hide vs duration. Haven't used enough in color to make a decision if its something I would spec for siding paint.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Maybe I'm wrong but isn't Emerald SW's entry into the self priming war. And I think I agree with the other post SW is getting to many different lines of paint going and it is getting confusing. I am a fan of SW but this week I finished an ext. with the Aura from BM and I must say it's an excellent paint. Back to OP I have not used the Emerald but I have not used any paint/primer that has worked well if that is what it is.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

No Emerald was just released while they have been selling the reformulation of Super Paint, and the new 200 0 voc as self priming for some time. Even when Duration was released they sold it as self priming.

Not that I would advocate anyone not using a primer.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I am a Super Paint guy, but painted my office interior and the local PD interior with Emerald. Dont see anything worth the money, covers like SP. I do like Duration for its Matte finish though. 

Havent tried Emerald exterior.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

I just used some emerald interior paint,customer picked it up, I hate that event, a substitution to do dark colors, the light color was opulence ,went fine but a bit shiney and the emerald , what is that?,flattish satin or inside out paint , they failed 3 out of four failed, came out with an unstable coloring the cut didn't match the roller , did 3 coats, still sucks, am going to ben moore to buy paint that dries to look proffesional instead of moronic dimwit amateur ,or is it just me? My lousy 25 years practise isn't enough to apply this high end product. When I die they can kiss my high end . This ain't no diamond in any shade.


----------

